# Bad audio after recording concert?



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

So i went to my very first concert yesterday (it was nickleback!) and i loved it! i decided to record some parts of it and the video quality was AMAZING! but sadly the audio is just so horrible that you cant even make out what they are saying. I love my phone but im really disappointed about this. Is the speaker just really that bad on the galaxy nexus? or is there some settings i can make sure to set so when i go to a concert in the future i will have at least somewhat decent audio?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21869-camera-quality-at-high-volumes/page__hl__%2Bconcert+%2Bquality__fromsearch__1


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

It's not the phone speakers it's the microphone. The sound levels at concerts are typically too much for the tiny microphone to handle.

If you look at the back & top of your phone you will see a small hole. That is the recording microphone. You may be able to get (slightly) better audible audio by covering it before & while recording.


----------



## Th3Annoyed1 (Aug 3, 2011)

It's Nickleback. Not even the best recording equipment can make them sound good!

Sorry, I had to go there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Th3Annoyed1 said:


> It's Nickleback. Not even the best recording equipment can make them sound good!
> 
> Sorry, I had to go there.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

I recorded Guns N Roses on my Galaxy S 2 and sound like crap as well. Was so close to going to Roger Waters (Pink Floyd) tonight and was going to try and cover the mic like the post above but got beat out on a auction


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

Th3Annoyed1 said:


> It's Nickleback. Not even the best recording equipment can make them sound good!
> 
> Sorry, I had to go there.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


LMAO!!! well in all fairness it was better then i thought it would be haha and it was also bush, seether and my darkest days that were there so it wasnt bad lol i must say it was an... interesting...first concert haha


----------



## rabbert.klein (Sep 19, 2011)

Th3Annoyed1 said:


> It's Nickleback. Not even the best recording equipment can make them sound good!
> 
> Sorry, I had to go there.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You win the internet today.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

cordell said:


> I recorded Guns N Roses on my Galaxy S 2 and sound like crap as well. Was so close to going to Roger Waters (Pink Floyd) tonight and was going to try and cover the mic like the post above but got beat out on a auction


What I have been thinking of doing is just using thin tape to muffle it. Hopefully not too much.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Get the right tools for the job. If you're going to record a concert, get a good mic that can handle high volume, and appropriate recording equipment. Your phone's mic is meant for picking up your voice in every day scenarios.

It's the same reason you don't try to shove a AAA battery into your car to try and start it.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> Get the right tools for the job. If you're going to record a concert, get a good mic that can handle high volume, and appropriate recording equipment. Your phone's mic is meant for picking up your voice in every day scenarios.
> 
> It's the same reason you don't try to shove a AAA battery into your car to try and start it.


I'll make do.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> Get the right tools for the job. If you're going to record a concert, get a good mic that can handle high volume, and appropriate recording equipment. Your phone's mic is meant for picking up your voice in every day scenarios.
> 
> It's the same reason you don't try to shove a AAA battery into your car to try and start it.


Not sure what concerts you been to lately but the ones I been too we were not allowed to bring that sort of stuff in. Pockets emptied, metal detection wand waved over the body, purses looked in, cant really hide a full fledged camcorder with mic, lol.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Th3Annoyed1 said:


> It's Nickleback. Not even the best recording equipment can make them sound good!
> 
> Sorry, I had to go there.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Haha, OK that was a good one.

BUT! I will say this-- I'm a super avid metal fan. I've seen slipknot, lamb of god, tool, ozzy, meshuggah, coal chamber and pantera back when I was like 15. Type O negative, devil driver-- I've seen a lot of metal shows. I've even put a dime on Dimebag's grave. And I know everyone is going to think I am crazy for saying this, but I saw nickleback about 12 years ago riiiight after their second album came out. Their very first album was actually pretty heavy, and it was honestly one of the best shows I've ever seen. People were moshing and the crowd was on an asphalt parking lot. They had to take like 4 people off in an ambulance and almost made them stop playing. Back then the only lame song they had was "never made it as a wise man" or whatever. They just went downhill from there.

Edit: they at least have one bad ass song, check out "breathe"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

